
Seriously, Fuck You, “Kindle Unlimited” - _pius
http://www.theawl.com/2014/07/seriously-fuck-you-kindle-unlimited
======
ColinCera
I'm so tired of whiny babies screaming because they can't have everything
their precious little selves desire for free, free, FREE!

Now the whiny babies are also developing potty-mouths, which is not an
improvement.

I look forward to this infant's continuing series of articles, including "Fuck
You, Netflix," "Fuck You, Spotify," "Fuck You, Apple," "Fuck You, Every
Business On Earth."

